

Twitter Site Issue - heyfouad
http://status.twitter.com/post/41136790651/twitter-site-issue

======
rohit6223
Twitter is very shy in posting status updates: <http://status.twitter.com/>

while heroku floods their status page with automated updates almost daily:
<https://status.heroku.com/>

------
Cryode
Could they be more vague?

Related: Not sure why HN needs this; if you know Twitter is having issues, all
this does is confirm it. No additional information or relevancy, except maybe
an updated "This issue has been resolved." message.

